# California October 10-14



## musictom (Oct 3, 2016)

Schools out for the week, and looking for a getaway. Need to sleep three.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 6, 2016)

Wyndham Angels Camp
Angels Camp,CA

2 bedroom for 4 nites 500.00

Really 100.00 per nite plus 99.00 for guest confirmation.

Julie
402-432-6706


----------



## musictom (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks, Jules. I need to delete this thread, or mark it as inactive, as our plans have changed -- we're headed to NY that week. 

Thanks again!

Tom


----------

